# Naples Peacocks?



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I have some business to attend to in Naples Friday AM. Leaving central FL around 0 dark thirty to be there by 9 am. I expect this to only take a couple of hours, so I thought I would take the fly rods with me and see if I could find some Peacock Bass. I would appreciate any info as to where I could shore cast for some Peas without risking life or jail time. I will be coming down 95 to the naples airport area. You can PM me if you would like.
Thanks, Cal


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

95 won't take you to the Naples airport. ;D

Very little canal access in Naples without a boat. Take Immokalee all the way west and go into Delnor Wiggins park. good fishy area.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Sorry, meant I-75. 95 is my side of the state.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I know...just trying to keep you 95'ers on your side of the state ;D


----------



## Alex4188 (Mar 18, 2014)

Not much for peacock over here it is possible and I know a few places that a few have been caught around here but not enough that I would invest time into trying to get one. A buddy told me he has caught them in the canal along airport rd between goldengate parkway and pine ridge rd. the canal at the I-75 on ramp on golden gate parkway, so those feeder canals have some I would figure the further south and east the better chance you will have. On the other side of the alley there are a bunch but that's the key, ya have to get below the frost line. We still get frost in Naples it's rare that they get in in Miami. The waters around SawGrass Mills mall holds a lot so does the huge lake behind Miami international. If I want peacocks I'll head over there. Much better odds.


----------

